# Easton compression plug?



## Argentius

I just picked up an EC90 SL, slightly used. The fork doesn't appear to have a compression plug installed in it. I've read some people suggest there is another thingamabob supplied by Easton that's meant to be used in place of a plug, but I don't know what that is, and don't seem to have one.

Should I buy the problem solvers plug? If there a source for another easton thingamabob?

I'm told "regular" compression plugs will not fit...


----------



## Mr. Versatile

I don't know if if the Easton requires a special compression plug. But whatever you do, if the fork has a carbon steerer don't put a star nut in there. If you do, you'll have to trash the fork & buy another one.


----------



## toyota

Use whatever it comes with. Also there are plenty of carbon steerer forks that use a starnut including all Cannondale forks. That being said dont ever use a starnut in a fork that it was not designed for.


----------



## Argentius

Yes, I know that starnuts aren't for carbon steerer tubes... and, toyota, erm, like I said I bought the fork used and it did not come with anything.

I'm wondering if i should track down easton's thingee, or use a problem solvers plug, or what...


----------



## tigoat

Argentius said:


> I just picked up an EC90 SL, slightly used. The fork doesn't appear to have a compression plug installed in it. I've read some people suggest there is another thingamabob supplied by Easton that's meant to be used in place of a plug, but I don't know what that is, and don't seem to have one.
> 
> Should I buy the problem solvers plug? If there a source for another easton thingamabob?
> 
> I'm told "regular" compression plugs will not fit...


If I remember correctly, the SL did come with a compression plug, but the SLX boxed with the "thingy" expander instead. I have had two SLXs and they all boxed with the thingy, which I did not like it. You need to measure the ID of the steer tube and then find a compression plug that works that ID. Chances are that the Reynolds, FSA, or PS compresion plugs will work just fine with your SL fork. Have fun!


----------



## roadboy

Easton carbon forks used to come with a system they called the Bear Trap (arrgg!!) However I remember people, myself included having a hard time with that system, it would always loosen up and was a pain to adjust, my advice is to buy an FSA compression plug for your fork. I have talked with the tech guys at Easton and they recommend the FSA plug, even over there own bear trap system( which ironicaly they did not endorse using) and we have been using FSA plugs for a few years at our shop on variuos carbon forks with no issues at all. They retail for $14 at our shop, that should solve all your problems. Merry X-mas!!!


----------



## Richard

roadboy said:


> Easton carbon forks used to come with a system they called the Bear Trap (arrgg!!) However I remember people, myself included having a hard time with that system, it would always loosen up and was a pain to adjust, my advice is to buy an FSA compression plug for your fork. I have talked with the tech guys at Easton and they recommend the FSA plug, even over there own bear trap system( which ironicaly they did not endorse using) and we have been using FSA plugs for a few years at our shop on variuos carbon forks with no issues at all. They retail for $14 at our shop, that should solve all your problems. Merry X-mas!!!


I heartily second this. My Masi Speciale Carbon came with the EC90SL fork and that stupid little serrated double ring thingy that refused to stay adjusted. I replaced it with the FSA compression plug and smooth sailing since. Plus, a compression plug serves a dual purpose as it reinforces the carbon steerer against the clamping force of the stem. Just look at the monster that Colnago supplies with their Star fork. That sucker negates any weight advantage of a carbon steerer over alloy but given all the crushed steer tubes, they had to do something.:thumbsup:


----------



## Argentius

Thanks. I'll pick up an FSA plug.

On the plus side, I'm no weight weenie, but sans-plug, my ec90 weighed in at 330gm (cut). The alloy-steerer-tube fork it replaces? Well, my little "food" scale tops out at 625gm, and the fork goes over it a little bit. Wow. That's like 2/3 lb saved on a fork...


----------



## Cruzer2424

Argentius said:


> Thanks. I'll pick up an FSA plug.
> 
> On the plus side, I'm no weight weenie, but sans-plug, my ec90 weighed in at 330gm (cut). The alloy-steerer-tube fork it replaces? Well, my little "food" scale tops out at 625gm, and the fork goes over it a little bit. Wow. That's like 2/3 lb saved on a fork...


although i'm not sure about the warranty implications... the easton thingy sucks. it comes loose all hte time. just use the compression plug. 

its a cool idea, but I think its poorly implemented.


----------



## Richard

Argentius said:


> Thanks. I'll pick up an FSA plug.
> 
> On the plus side, I'm no weight weenie, but sans-plug, my ec90 weighed in at 330gm (cut). The alloy-steerer-tube fork it replaces? Well, my little "food" scale tops out at 625gm, and the fork goes over it a little bit. Wow. That's like 2/3 lb saved on a fork...


Must have been a brick of a fork. There are a lot of alloy steer tube forks out there that are close to 400 gm, such as the Bontrager Race XXX Lite.

And despite that "bear trap" thingy possibly being a "good idea", mine certainly didn't work. Finally, I wouldn't run a carbon steerer without something to counter stem clamping forces. As I posted elsewhere, one should always have part of the carbon steer tube extending above the stem and use a spacer above the stem. That is our shop's policy and we won't fit a carbon steerer and/or stem otherwise. Clamping force above the steer tube increases the risk of damage.

The "bear trap thingy", in addition to not providing resistance to those clamping forces, also doesn't allow the stem to clamp 100% on the steer tube.


----------



## Argentius

Yep, I left enough steerer tube for 1 spacer each below and above the stem.

The "brick of an old fork" is why I bought the Easton. It was my race bike's OEM fork... it had these huge Al dropouts, a really beefy crown, and maybe lead in the fork legs. When I hold the two side by side it's sort of silly.


----------



## tigoat

Yeah right you talk like you know more about those Easton forks than Easton's engineering prowess!

If they released the forks without an internal compression plug then that means it did not need it whether the new beartrap device works or not. The whole idea behind any compression device for the carbon fork is to tighten the headset and there is than one way to skin the cat so to speak. You could tighten the headset without any compression device whatever if you could compress it manually with a two person job. 

The new beartrap device was intended to expand vertically to tighten the headset while an internal compression plug was intended to expand radially to enchor the "nut"...In talking to both Easton and Reynolds, there is really no need to reinforce the steerer tube internally and the those expansion devices are not intended to do any reinforcement and I have to agree with them. Take a measurement of the plug diameter and then the ID of the steerer tube, you will find that the plug has a very sloppy fit inside the steerer tube and it is just hard to imagine it can do any reinforcement with that kind of fit. 

I am done with this subject...good luck and have fun. 



Richard said:


> Must have been a brick of a fork. There are a lot of alloy steer tube forks out there that are close to 400 gm, such as the Bontrager Race XXX Lite.
> 
> And despite that "bear trap" thingy possibly being a "good idea", mine certainly didn't work. Finally, I wouldn't run a carbon steerer without something to counter stem clamping forces. As I posted elsewhere, one should always have part of the carbon steer tube extending above the stem and use a spacer above the stem. That is our shop's policy and we won't fit a carbon steerer and/or stem otherwise. Clamping force above the steer tube increases the risk of damage.
> 
> The "bear trap thingy", in addition to not providing resistance to those clamping forces, also doesn't allow the stem to clamp 100% on the steer tube.


----------



## Richard

Than why did Roadboy state that Easton tech recommended a compression plug over their "bear trap" thingy?

All I can say is that after carefully reading and following installation instructions for my EC 90SL, that "bear trap" wouldn't hold adjustment to save it's life. Ride 10 miles, stop and adjust. Ride 10 more, ditto. Got fed up, put in an FSA plug and home free.


----------



## tigoat

Richard said:


> Than why did Roadboy state that Easton tech recommended a compression plug over their "bear trap" thingy?
> 
> All I can say is that after carefully reading and following installation instructions for my EC 90SL, that "bear trap" wouldn't hold adjustment to save it's life. Ride 10 miles, stop and adjust. Ride 10 more, ditto. Got fed up, put in an FSA plug and home free.


Well that is one thing we can agree upon; the beartrap does not work very well for some people including yours truly. Thanks!


----------

